# 422.2 & 708 fire partitions



## mtlogcabin (Sep 23, 2015)

Ambulatory care facility V-B construction

2012 IBC 422.2 send you to 708 for installing fire partitions

708.4 Continuity.

Fire partitions shall extend from the top of the foundation or floor/ceiling assembly below to the underside of the floor or roof sheathing, slab or deck above or to the fire-resistance-rated floor/ceiling or roof/ceiling assembly above, and shall be securely attached thereto. In combustible construction where the fire partitions are not required to be continuous to the sheathing, deck or slab, the space between the ceiling and the sheathing, deck or slab above shall be fireblocked or draftstopped in accordance with Sections 718.2 and 718.3 at the partition line. The supporting construction shall be protected to afford the required fire-resistance rating of the wall supported, except for walls separating tenant spaces in covered and open mall buildings, walls separating dwelling units, walls separating sleeping units and corridor walls, in buildings of Type IIB, IIIB and VB construction.

Exceptions:

1.	The wall need not be extended into the crawl space below where the floor above the crawl space has a minimum 1-hour fire-resistance rating.

2.	Where the room-side fire-resistance-rated membrane of the corridor is carried through to the underside of the floor or roof sheathing, deck or slab of a fire-resistance-rated floor or roof above, the ceiling of the corridor shall be permitted to be protected by the use of ceiling materials as required for a 1-hour fire-resistance-rated floor or roof system.

3.	Where the corridor ceiling is constructed as required for the corridor walls, the walls shall be permitted to terminate at the upper membrane of such ceiling assembly.

4.	The fire partitions separating tenant spaces in a covered or open mall building, complying with Section 402.7.2, are not required to extend beyond the underside of a ceiling that is not part of a fire-resistance-rated assembly. A wall is not required in attic or ceiling spaces above tenant separation walls.

5.	Attic fireblocking or draftstopping is not required at the partition line in Group R-2 buildings that do not exceed four stories above grade plane, provided the attic space is subdivided by draftstopping into areas not exceeding 3,000 square feet (279 m2) or above every two dwelling units, whichever is smaller.

6.	Fireblocking or draftstopping is not required at the partition line in buildings equipped with an automatic sprinkler system installed throughout in accordance with Section 903.3.1.1 or 903.3.1.2, provided that automatic sprinklers are installed in combustible floor/ceiling and roof/ceiling spaces.

The only place I can find where the partition does not have to continue to the roof deck is a rated ceiling or a corridor with a rated ceiling. This is a NFPA 13 protected building and the Architect is thinking exception 6 negates the requirement of the partition continuing to the roof deck. The 2012 commentary seems to agree with him. I am not sure.


----------



## JBI (Sep 23, 2015)

"...provided that automatic sprinklers are installed in combustible floor/ceiling and roof/ceiling spaces."

That's the key part of it, protect the concealed spaces.


----------



## cda (Sep 23, 2015)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Ambulatory care facility V-B construction2012 IBC 422.2 send you to 708 for installing fire partitions
> 
> 708.4 Continuity.
> 
> ...


What occupancy type is this?


----------



## cda (Sep 23, 2015)

JBI said:
			
		

> "...provided that automatic sprinklers are installed in combustible floor/ceiling and roof/ceiling spaces."That's the key part of it, protect the concealed spaces.


A full NFPA 13 system requires it, minus the exceptions


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 23, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> What occupancy type is this?


B occupancy Ambulatory Care Facility

AMBULATORY CARE FACILITY. Buildings or portions thereof used to provide medical, surgical, psychiatric, nursing or similar care on a less than 24-hour basis to individuals who are rendered incapable of self-preservation by the services provided.

It is an oral surgery clinic that will have 8 recovery rooms for patients that have been put under for oral surgery.

SECTION 422

AMBULATORY CARE FACIILITIES

422.1 General.

Occupancies classified as ambulatory care facilities shall comply with the provisions of Sections 422.1 through 422.7 and other applicable provisions of this code.

422.2 Separation.

Ambulatory care facilities where the potential for four or more care recipients are to be incapable of self-preservation at any time, whether rendered incapable by staff or staff accepted responsibility for a care recipient already incapable, shall be separated from adjacent spaces, corridors or tenants with a fire partition installed in accordance with Section 708.

422.3 Smoke compartments.

Where the aggregate area of one or more ambulatory care facilities is greater than 10,000 square feet (929 m2) on one story , the story shall be provided with a smoke barrier to subdivide the story into no fewer than two smoke compartments. The area of any one such smoke compartment shall be not greater than 22,500 square feet (2092 m2). The travel distance from any point in a smoke compartment to a smoke barrier door shall be not greater than 200 feet (60 960 mm). The smoke barrier shall be installed in accordance with Section 709 with the exception that smoke barriers shall be continuous from outside wall to an outside wall, a floor to a floor, or from a smoke barrier to a smoke barrier or a combination thereof.

422.4 Refuge area.

Not less than 30 net square feet (2.8 m2) for each nonambulatory care recipient shall be provided within the aggregate area of corridors, care recipient rooms, treatment rooms, lounge or dining areas and other low-hazard areas within each smoke compartment. Each occupant of an ambulatory care facility shall be provided with access to a refuge area without passing through or utilizing adjacent tenant spaces.

422.5 Independent egress.

A means of egress shall be provided from each smoke compartment created by smoke barriers without having to return through the smoke compartment from which means of egress originated.

[F] 422.6 Automatic sprinkler systems.

Automatic sprinkler systems shall be provided for ambulatory care facilities in accordance with Section 903.2.2.

[F] 422.7 Fire alarm systems.

A fire alarm system shall be provided for ambulatory care facilities in accordance with Section 907.2.2.1.


----------



## cda (Sep 23, 2015)

Strange it sends you to 708, but does not say anything about 422


----------



## cda (Sep 23, 2015)

nada.........


----------



## JBI (Sep 24, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> Strange it sends you to 708, but does not say anything about 422


It doesn't have to say anything about 422.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 24, 2015)

2009

709.4 Continuity.

Fire partitions shall extend from the top of the foundation or floor/ceiling assembly below to the underside of the floor or roof sheathing, slab or deck above or to the fire-resistance-rated floor/ceiling or roof/ceiling assembly above, and shall be securely attached thereto. If the partitions are not continuous to the sheathing, deck or slab, and where constructed of combustible construction, the space between the ceiling and the sheathing, deck or slab above shall be fireblocked or draftstopped in accordance with Sections 717.2 and 717.3 at the partition line. The supporting construction shall be protected to afford the required fire-resistance rating of the wall supported, except for walls separating tenant spaces in covered mall buildings , walls separating dwelling units , walls separating sleeping units and corridor walls in buildings of Type IIB, IIIB and VB construction.

2012

_708.4 Continuity._

_Fire partitions shall extend from the top of the foundation or floor/ceiling assembly below to the underside of the floor or roof sheathing, slab or deck above or to the fire-resistance-rated floor/ceiling or roof/ceiling assembly above, and shall be securely attached thereto. __In combustible construction where the fire partitions are not required to be continuous to the sheathing, deck or slab,__ the space between the ceiling and the sheathing, deck or slab above shall be fireblocked or draftstopped in accordance with Sections 718.2 and 718.3 at the partition line. The supporting construction shall be protected to afford the required fire-resistance rating of the wall supported, except for walls separating tenant spaces in covered and open mall buildings, walls separating dwelling units, walls separating sleeping units and corridor walls, in buildings of Type IIB, IIIB and VB construction._

_The difference between the 09 & 12 language is giving the architect and me a little trouble understanding the intent._

_He believes the 2012 is stating the fire partitions in combustible construction do not have to extend above the ceiling line and only fire-blocking and draft stopping are required._

_I believe the fire partition has to extend to the roof deck or a fire rated ceiling assembly._

_ Exception 6 only eliminates the fire-blocking/draftstopping requirements if sprinkled not the fire partition extending through an un-rated ceiling to the roof deck._


----------



## steveray (Sep 24, 2015)

Duplicate post


----------



## steveray (Sep 24, 2015)

Cursory reading I think I agree with the designer as much as I don't like it....but I am curious to see where the discussion goes....

Are the ceilings rated?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 24, 2015)

> Are the ceilings rated?


Not at this time. The project is in the design phase. I thought that will probably be the simple solution to rate the ceilings above the recovery area and use exception 6 to eliminate the fire-blocking/draftstopping requirement.


----------



## JBI (Sep 24, 2015)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> 2009709.4 Continuity.
> 
> Fire partitions shall extend from the top of the foundation or floor/ceiling assembly below to the underside of the floor or roof sheathing, slab or deck above or to the fire-resistance-rated floor/ceiling or roof/ceiling assembly above, and shall be securely attached thereto. If the partitions are not continuous to the sheathing, deck or slab, and where constructed of combustible construction, the space between the ceiling and the sheathing, deck or slab above shall be fireblocked or draftstopped in accordance with Sections 717.2 and 717.3 at the partition line. The supporting construction shall be protected to afford the required fire-resistance rating of the wall supported, except for walls separating tenant spaces in covered mall buildings , walls separating dwelling units , walls separating sleeping units and corridor walls in buildings of Type IIB, IIIB and VB construction.
> 
> ...


I think part of the intent behind the change is because fireblocking is typically only required in combustible construction an the new language cleans up the intent of the section. JMHO


----------



## clear as mud (Sep 24, 2015)

First post here. Building Inspector, 20 yrs. Enforcing ICC Codes since the 2000 version.

"I believe the fire partition has to extend to the roof deck or a fire rated ceiling assembly.

 Exception 6 only eliminates the fire-blocking/draftstopping requirements if sprinkled not the fire partition extending through an un-rated ceiling to the roof deck."

This is correct. Also sprinkled within the floor/ceiling or roof/ceiling. The exception gets them out of fireblocking and/or draftstopping only.


----------



## clear as mud (Sep 24, 2015)

From the 2009 Commentary:

To minimize the potential for fire spread from the exposed side of the fire partition to the unexposed side, such partitions must be continuous from the floor assembly to the underside of a fire-resistance-rated floor/ceiling assembly or roof/ceiling assembly. In the absence of a rated floor/ceiling or roof/ceiling assembly, the fire partition is to be continuous to the floor slab or roof deck above .

....

Exception 6 recognizes the added protection afforded a building that is equipped throughout with an automatic sprinkler system in accordance with Section 903.3.1.1 or 903.3.1.2 and NFPA 13 and 13R, respectively, and permits those fire partitions used for dwelling unit and guestroom separations to terminate at the underside of the ceiling membrane without the need for fireblocking or draftstopping above the partition. For buildings equipped with a sprinkler system that conforms to NFPA 13, the attic and other concealed areas are required to be sprinklered, thus providing protection that offsets the fact that the dwelling unit separations, fireblocking or draftstopping do not extend to the deck above.


----------



## cda (Sep 24, 2015)

clear as mud said:
			
		

> First post here. Building Inspector, 20 yrs. Enforcing ICC Codes since the 2000 version."I believe the fire partition has to extend to the roof deck or a fire rated ceiling assembly.
> 
> Exception 6 only eliminates the fire-blocking/draftstopping requirements if sprinkled not the fire partition extending through an un-rated ceiling to the roof deck."
> 
> This is correct. Also sprinkled within the floor/ceiling or roof/ceiling. The exception gets them out of fireblocking and/or draftstopping only.


Welcome welcome


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 25, 2015)

Good for a code proposal to better clarify the how this continuity should apply to separation of spaces in ambulatory care facilities.  The 2009 required smoke barriers; not fire partitions but the intent would be the same IMO.


----------



## Sifu (May 11, 2022)

Searching for clarification and I found this old thread.  I have an R2 that was previously approved in plan review but never built.  The project is being revised and I was asked to take a look at it.  My understanding is that a FP is required to extend to either a rated ceiling assembly or to the underside of the roof sheathing.  If the ceiling is rated, then draftstop is used at every other unit not to exceed 3,000sf².  But if the ceiling is not rated, then the FP is required to extend all the way up at every unit.  I have been pretty comfortable with this interpretation, but apparently the previous reviewer felt differently.  What say the experts?


----------



## steveray (May 11, 2022)

I am used to VA so the ceilings are rated and it is moot there.....but if it is R2 you should have unit separation...no?


----------



## redeyedfly (May 11, 2022)

I think the code is relatively clear in this case.  

You have two options depending on whether you use 13R or 13.  

13 requires the attic to be sprinkled so that covers Ex. 6.  end of story.

13R does not require the attic to be sprinkled.  So you can either add sprinklers to the attic (expensive in freezing climates for a dry system) and use Ex. 6 or add fireblocking/draftstopping in the attic at the corridor and unit separation FPs to the underside of the roof deck.  The fireblocking/draftstopping only needs to be on one side of the corridor and every other unit or 3000 sq/ft whichever is most restrictive.  In the 13R case you would need to use a listed 1hr assy for the roof but that shouldn't really affect anything except maybe a few more screws in the gyp.  

Alternative to both is to extend the entire FP to the underside of the roof sheathing but you still need sprinklers in 13 and that's simply more expensive in 13R because you need the fireblocking/draftstopping anyway.


----------



## redeyedfly (May 11, 2022)

Oops, in 13 you would also need a rated roof assy.


----------



## Sifu (May 11, 2022)

I found that they are using a rated ceiling assembly, it just wasn't identified.  That being the case they can use the draftstop option at every other unit above the fire partition. (it is a 13R system)


----------

